# Gerbils not drinking from bottle



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I noticed my gerbils hadn't been drinking from they're water bottle, I thought nothing of it, thought maybe they just weren't thirsty as they had drank from it before (Ive had them just under a year).

But then today I was tidying my room and noticed Ivy licking the moisture off the tank walls, and it hit me maybe they WERE thirsty, so I put a small dish of water in theyre and they lapped it up... is it okay for them to drink this way?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

have you checked that the bottle is actually still working and that the ball baring hasnt got stuck?


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah  I checked that this morning.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you put vitamins or anything else in the water? If the water bottle is definitely working then it's a puzzle to me. If they have drunk from it previously then it's not a case of they don't know how to use it. Has it been washed in any bleach or disinfectant recently? 
Also just out of interest why was there moisture inside the tank?


----------

